# 97 Altima Knock & Crank Sensor HELP!



## Julie3 (Jul 12, 2005)

My check engine light came on for the first time yesterday. I took it to Meineke and they told me that my Crank and Knock Sensors needed to be replaced for a whopping $1287!!!! They also told me that if I don't replace my Knock sensor soon my car will stop running. How can two sensors go bad at the same time? How serious is this? And can I do this myself?

Thank you for your help!


----------



## jserrano (Oct 27, 2004)

You are about to get raped. Go elsewhere for a quote of 1/2 to 1/4 what the rapist gave you.


----------

